# To buy without a test drive?



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

I’m looking at a 05 GTO with 46k on it. It’s just what I want but its 700+ miles away. . . How many of you have bought your GTO’s without test driving them? At 46k I wouldn’t think that there is going to be too much that could have gone wrong, but you never know. 


If I where to buy it I would fly there and drive it back to AZ, but that sounds kind of risky for some reason. 


Any input would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It would be worth your while to read the following thread. You may find it helpful.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/need-help-secure-payment-24824/


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

Aah. Thank you!

The car is at a dealership so i dont know if that helps at all.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Why are you looking so far away from Arizona? I know there are some for sale closer to you. I personally would never buy a car that I haven't seen and driven myself. Not even a new one.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven’t been able to find a low millage (60K or less) 05 GTO M6 around here for less than 14,500. I figure it would cost me $500 or to drive it here. I could get it shipped for less than that.


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought my '04 w/o test driving it.

Not something I would recommend though, especially when the car you want is so far away.

Do a search for know issues with these cars. You'll probably decide you need to test drive first.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

You definitely need to test drive it. Depending on how its been driven/treated, a lot could be wrong with it. Even more than 'a lot'.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Max78 said:


> I haven’t been able to find a low millage (60K or less) 05 GTO M6 around here for less than 14,500. I figure it would cost me $500 or to drive it here. I could get it shipped for less than that.


Have you checked craigslist? I don't know where you live so I just looked in the Phoenix area. But there are quite a few GTO's listed. Most people are not that firm on the price when selling. How set are you on getting an 05? There is an 06 M6 that was just listed today. 69k miles, asking price of $14900.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

I’m looking to get any GTO, any ware in AZ. I have kept my eye on craigslist and talked to most it has to be a M6 and no more than 14k. I have found a 04 with 43k for 15,8** I offered 14 out the door and they said they would work with me. I can’t spend any more than 14k as I probable won’t get approved because I am 23 and have a car payment with little credit history. But I make more than enough. 

Here is that 04 I’m looking at. Here it is!
I really appreciate all the help guys!


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It looks pretty nice from the pics. Looks like the previous owner has added a few mods. But I noticed a couple things. The check engine light is on, and the steering wheel spokes are starting to bubble.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

The wheel does not bother me too much. But the check engine is a little worrisome. I’m going to give them a call when I get off work here in a bit and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't buy it with the CEL on. I don't know about your state but in California, a dealership can't sell a vehicle with the CEL on. If it has to be emissions tested for the change of ownership, it will fail the visual test as the test stations won't even test it if they see a CEL. Emissions testing is the responsibility of the seller here so they would have to take care of that before they completed the sale unless the buyer agrees that the vehicle is being sold 'as-is'. Again that's in California, other states may be different.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok now for a few questions. . . 

Will the CEL come on if you put aftermarket hearders and with no cats?
Will the CEL come on if you remove skip shift?
If the CEL is fixed do you think it is worth 14k?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, you will most likely get a CEL if you remove the cats. I've read that you can turn it off with a tune, but I have no experience with that.

No, the skip shift eliminator will not cause a CEL. I'm using one on my car.

I checked the prices for my area, and $14k is about what KBB suggests is the retail price with that kind of mileage. But you'll want to check it with your zip code as car value varies from region to region. Unless there is a big regional price diff, if everything checks out on the car you won't be getting ripped off for that price. I'd probably try to get them to come down more. You might be able to find a better bargain if you keep looking.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought mine used without test driving it. It had only 1700 miles on it when I bought it. Haven't had any issues with it, and I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ya im not going to even bother with that one. It probably has been abused. . . Ill just have to keep searching! Turns out i have to sell my Jeep to get approved for the loan . bummer. 

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you buy a car without a test drive you will be sorry. There are alot of little things to look at that MOST dealerships would never see. IE rear seat headrests rip, rear spring sag, ect..

Plus this isn't like it is even a hard to find one, 40k miles?!!? Comeon. Just keep looking as they aren't hard to find. If price is a concern, look into an 04 as they are just as good and you can't feel the power difference to be honest.

If you can't afford to drive out and pick it up/buy it, how can you afford to own it? If you don't have the time to go, then you can't possibly have the time to enjoy it.

Thats just my 2 cents alreast.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

I can afford to look at them even at 13mpg, it’s just hard to find the time. Even if I can’t enjoy it all the time I can at least enjoy it some of the time.

I have found a few more at a good price that I’m going to hopefully take a look at this weekend. I’m somewhat picky what I want, IE: Has to be a 6m no A4’s. There are tons of A4’s around here for cheap but I can’t stand autos any more. I don’t care if it’s a 04 or an 06 I just want something with low miles. If it’s a private party seller it has to be here for my bank to inspect it. 

Then only reason I have to sell the Jeep is because of 1 missed payment to my CC 10 months ago:willy:, and a limited credit line. Ya I messed up but that’s life. 

I found a 04 YJ with 55k for $14,000. Also found and 05 IB with 60k for $15,300

As always thanks for all the help guys! :seeya


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Max78 said:


> I can afford to look at them even at 13mpg, it’s just hard to find the time. Even if I can’t enjoy it all the time I can at least enjoy it some of the time.


It almost scares me to admit it but I understand that!:willy:


----------



## t3ch (Jan 30, 2010)

snide said:


> I bought mine used without test driving it. It had only 1700 miles on it when I bought it. Haven't had any issues with it, and I don't regret the purchase.


I think a 1.7k and 50k car are a little different situations. 



Max78 said:


> Ya im not going to even bother with that one. It probably has been abused. . . Ill just have to keep searching! Turns out i have to sell my Jeep to get approved for the loan . bummer.
> 
> thanks for the help guys.


Good call. If you're worried and have to convince yourself it's ok, that should be a big enough sign to pass. If something doesn't feel right, go with your gut and keep looking. If you have a working car, there's no reason *ever* to rush a vehicle purchase.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

With that many miles id take a spin first. i bought mine sight unseen from 707 miles away but it only had a little over 600 miles.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Buying a car without test driving it is like getting married without first dating, you don't know just how much its gonna cost ya in repairs.


----------



## Max78 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ok. I found an 05 with 37k going for $14,200 plus all his stupid fees, taxes, and tags come out to like $15,500. I took it for a test drive and its stupid fast! I loved it. The rear seats are in good condition, stitching is still in place. Tires are worn but evenly. The suspension is a little stiff compared to the 04 I drove. Might just be the road. It drove great and no obvious problems. It ran smooth. It’s all stock as well.

The paint has seen better days. There are quite a few chips on the front of the car. No fading or anything thou.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I bought mine without test driving it and it had 150 miles on it from test drives and the driving it took for the dealership to get it from a different location. Even with it being heavily modded now I really haven't had any major issues. I guess it's a coin toss on if you get a good car or a bad one. Even test driving never tells the whole story of a car. Some dealers won't let you drive over a certain speed. Maybe it's because they're hiding a vibration or a noise problem that occurs over that speed limit. Some even have a certain route they take normally take. Maybe because they know the steering wheel will pop off on certain roads. That's an extreme example but you never know why they choose a certain route.

Regardless there are so many independent warranty companies out there that you should be able to get a warranty at a price you can afford.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Max78 said:


> Ok. I found an 05 with 37k going for $14,200 plus all his stupid fees, taxes, and tags come out to like $15,500. I took it for a test drive and its stupid fast! I loved it. The rear seats are in good condition, stitching is still in place. Tires are worn but evenly. The suspension is a little stiff compared to the 04 I drove. Might just be the road. It drove great and no obvious problems. It ran smooth. It’s all stock as well.
> 
> The paint has seen better days. There are quite a few chips on the front of the car. No fading or anything thou.


I think the 05/06 stock suspension is a little stiffer then the 04s. Also 18" wheels were an option on the 05/06 with lower profile tires. They ride alot rougher also. I love the looks of the 18s but my 17s ride so much nicer.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*if someone is still looking there is alot three blocks up the street for me and they want 14.9k for an 04 with 50k super clean and red it's an auto though. *


----------

